# Making splits from TBhives



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

This is how I like to do topbarhive splits. Its a pretty good ensurance that the hives are split in a balanced method. I don't liek to take all eggs and give to split, I like to have bees emerging in all stages for both hives to ensure donor hive isn't completely robbed of a workforce and the new split is constantly getting refreshed with new young bees and only has a few weeks of lag instead of a few months and then a population explosion. Its better to have bees of all ages in a hive. Bees of different ages do their jobs better. When bees are forced to do things early or do young jobs when old, they don't do it as well. They do it fine, but not as well.


http://beewiki.linuxfromscratch.org/index.php?pagename=TopBarSplits


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I guess I don't understand why you even care where the queen lays. If it's brood, leave it in the hive. If it's honey and you think they can spare it, take it. If the queen needs somewhere to lay, then I hope she finds it.


----------



## oldgreyone (Apr 30, 2005)

Michael; I think the idea is to make a split without having to make a search for the queen. 

Scot: your point on the advantages of having bees of all ages in the hive is a major one and deserves consideration in any split.

Thanks for the input.

Johnny 5


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Michael; I think the idea is to make a split without having to make a search for the queen. 

Unless you're making a walk away split (letting them raise their own queen) then you always care where the queen is. Both halves of the split need brood, honey, pollen etc. and if you're adding a queen you need to know which half to add it to.


----------

